# How to: Retrofitting Map Lights / Courtesy Lights



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Bought the full led style courtesy light which has the red led down lights ( which are CRAP )









You can see in this pic that they are just tiny flat LEDs on the board that are meant to project through the hole ( which they don't )









So I moded my old unit








Drilled the holes in the factory position








Added 5mm super brights to the internal cage ( easier than soldering to the circuit board )
















Do the same the other side, wire them to the illumination pin










Gonna do a white set now

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

When I think you've done just about everything in your TT you come out and do something else . I'd love to pick your brain for ideas it just seems endless 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

Love those... What led's did you use? I want a white set for mine.

Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

that looks amazing, think I'd rather the red submarine effect, you've done a better job than Audi!


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

You modding the the new interior light module too for better sub lights Lea ?


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Got some 10mm white LEDs too









So thought I'd build these into it to, replace the courtesy bulbs





































On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

they going look so good


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

These are only power from a 6v battery on my bench for display purposes, there ALOT brighter on 12 volts !

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Suprised you didn't like the original Led lights in the courtesy units...quite effective I thought.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Excellent job 

I have the OEM red ones and, as you say, they are crap: so faint you wouldn't know they were on.

I call the white ones map reading lights. With the OEM ones you'd be lost as they're too dim to read a kin map.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Templar said:


> Suprised you didn't like the original Led lights in the courtesy units...quite effective I thought.


There shite Jase, nowhere near bright enough, my old unit I took out with led bulbs in was twice as bright

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

I think those holes you drilled are on the piss a little! 8)


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

ReTTro fit said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> > Suprised you didn't like the original Led lights in the courtesy units...quite effective I thought.
> ...


Fair enough mate just kinda like the overall look of the OE ones, can't remember if the OE leds have flat tops..


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

barry_m2 said:


> I think those holes you drilled are on the piss a little! 8)


It's a Friday mod ! 

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Grizzlebear (Oct 2, 2015)

Will you ever be finished with that car ! lol


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Another nice mod, I don't know where you keep getting the idea's from :lol: did you mod the hell out of your previous car's or did the ReTTro fitting begin with the TT?


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Always done it mate 
Started on golfs etc then switched to audis 
My old a4 cab was LOADED !! 
I did EVERYTHING 
Then said after that id not bother again ( famous last words )

Think I had the TT about 2 hours before I was on eBay ! 

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

haha your some man :lol: your cars stunning, if you have any links to your build thread for the A4 I wouldn't mind having a look


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

It was a long time ago mate, only got a couple of internal pics

It was a 2004 B6 A4 1.8T
Mods I did :

Genuine RS4 mirrors
Rs4 pedals
V6 engine covers
Passat fan style washer jets
B7 rear lights
FBMFSW ( big mod back then )
puddles
Footwells
Auto lights
Coloured DIS
Cruise control
RS6 alloys
Auto roof from fob (kufatec module )
Oem Bluetooth
RNS-e
iPhone dock in coin tray connected to rns-e
Reverse camera
Speech dialog system hack
Vehicle in motion hack
Video in interface
Video / audio multiplexer
12v dvd in glovebox
PlayStation in boot
5.6" screens cut into headrests

Could have DVD player on headrest screens and rns-e or either or

Same with PlayStation

Could split the audio to just the screens for kids to use headphones or have it through the cars system etc

Prob a few other bits I've forgot


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

You still intending to fit the Passat fan nozzles to the TT mate ?


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Yes Jase, there a lot better than the standard jets

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Looks well smart mate, most cars don't even have half that stuff nowadays, must have turned a few heads back then 8)


----------



## chriscapon (Feb 13, 2013)

Love it. Would you be able to do 'an idiots guide' to how you did this mod. You could publish a book with all your mods mate


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Dec 29, 2014)

The black plastic around your LEDs, are they just LED holders? Also which pin is the illumination pin? I'd like to do this as well.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Yes mate they are 
Pin 5 illumination 
Pin 1 gnd

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Dec 29, 2014)

Perfect, I have all the parts, I just need to pull it off the car and get to work!

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Dec 29, 2014)

ReTTro, when wiring up the 10mm white LEDs, how did you determine which side of the sockets were the positive side?

Edit: I got the red LEDs in, my LED holders were too long, so I just made do with hot glue.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

My led holders were too long, I trimmed them down, glued them in place, that way the led can still be pushed back out etc

For the 10mm LEDs, i just used a multi meter mate although the 10mm LEDs are very good, they don't give off as much light as the capless LEDs I've got









On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Dec 29, 2014)

I installed it and it works great except the red LEDs seem to be pointing their light back toward the parking brake and not so much toward the shifter. I'll take pics tonight.

I'll try tinkering with it next weekend, maybe I can redo the glue and angle the LEDs more forward.

Update: here are a few pics of mine. Just the red LEDs added. I do like how it shines on the cupholder area, but I also want it to light the shift knob. Definitely needs tweaking.


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

I had an oem set on mine too... And that lit up the cup holder area too... Not sure tilting the led's will do much.

Going to try fitting some white ones to my original set and see how that turns out.

Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


----------



## cdj3.2 (May 7, 2006)

Nice mod which I have also carried out. Noticed that the 10mm leds are giving off 'ghosting' when not in use, guess there's still a little current going through them. Any suggestion on a fix?? Thanks in advance


----------



## bimmerworx69 (Nov 7, 2015)

anyone selling the lights pre modded?


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

cdj3.2 said:


> Nice mod which I have also carried out. Noticed that the 10mm leds are giving off 'ghosting' when not in use, guess there's still a little current going through them. Any suggestion on a fix?? Thanks in advance


The resistance must be wrong mate

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

bimmerworx69 said:


> anyone selling the lights pre modded?


I've got one left but it's promised to another member

If you can live without yours for a couple of days your welcome to send me yours and I'll mod it for you

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## bimmerworx69 (Nov 7, 2015)

great idea pal
yeah please arrange details
thanks colin


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Pm'd you

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## bimmerworx69 (Nov 7, 2015)

cheers bud
wont let me reply
yes 2 red leds please
il get it in post for you,thanks


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Looks something else to look at on Saturday


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

bimmerworx69 said:


> cheers bud
> wont let me reply
> yes 2 red leds please
> il get it in post for you,thanks


No worries

I see your having a few bits done, where abouts are you ?

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

spike said:


> Looks something else to look at on Saturday


Lol, yeh there's a few bits

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## bimmerworx69 (Nov 7, 2015)

im coventry
not far really
want reverse cam n sensors if can find good price


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Reverse camera depends on the stereo you have

Reverse sensors can be got cheap enough unless you want oem, then it's sensors, module and some wiring and coding

I've been to a members house in Coventry this morning lol

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## booree (Aug 22, 2011)

ReTTro fit said:


> bimmerworx69 said:
> 
> 
> > anyone selling the lights pre modded?
> ...


ReTTro fit any chance you could do another one?

Pretty please


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

booree said:


> ReTTro fit said:
> 
> 
> > bimmerworx69 said:
> ...


Pmd you

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Anyone wanting this done please be aware that as blaylock as posted, the oem position and projectile of the LEDs is as per his pic
As long as your happy with the illumination in his pic then I'm happy to mod existing units 









On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Dec 29, 2014)

One of the pictures you took seems to shine more on the shifter, did you do anything differently other than having those LED holders to get them to do that?


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Yes mate I've also got a recessed led in my roof lining that I did when I first got the car









On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

looks a lot better centered on the gear stick


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Looks better with all 3 

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Is the oem version of this very poor in the amount of light it lets out? I have the interior led pack and have the wee holes in the unit buy can honestly say I have never noticed them on, either the lights terrible, I'm unobservant or the bulbs are out :lol:


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

Just wonder did you solder the wiring for these direct to the pin outs on the pcb board?

Or did you splice into the incoming wiring?

Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Soldered to the pcb mate

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## bimmerworx69 (Nov 7, 2015)

yeah seen the cheapo ebay kits for £40
hu has camera input just needs a wire and rca input


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

ReTTro fit said:


> Soldered to the pcb mate
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap


May have to give this a go then!

Any chance of a cheeky pic of the led you have to light the gear stick?

Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Dec 29, 2014)

ReTTro, can you show that 3rd LED you mentioned?

I also soldered it to the PCB. I soldered onto the connector pins right where they are soldered onto the board. If you are careful and don't use too much solder then you won't have any issues.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

I used a normal 5mm led black bezel and recessed the led quiet far back into it so that the light wasn't visible once on 
Found the best angle so the led aimed straight onto gear knob was in front of the courtesy unit

You have to really look for it in the black roof lining 
















On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Dec 29, 2014)

Oh I like how you did that. I may have to copy the 3rd LED. The holders I have don't appear surface mount like yours. I would have to buy something more flat than mine.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/221781593397

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

My car seems to have the holes there but with no LEDs behind them, is this normal?

Also, I plan to add them in, would you mind sharing how you wired them?


----------



## Stem (Jul 14, 2015)

Another great mod from ReTTro - I have been watching the Ambient light fittings on eBay but the aren't cheap. Missed it in the TT loved it in my A4. 
I was also thinking of trying to incorporate my garage opener in the light unit as apposed to it being stuck on the sun visor with double sided tape lol.


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Dec 29, 2014)

Stem said:


> Another great mod from ReTTro - I have been watching the Ambient light fittings on eBay but the aren't cheap. Missed it in the TT loved it in my A4.
> I was also thinking of trying to incorporate my garage opener in the light unit as apposed to it being stuck on the sun visor with double sided tape lol.


Your car didn't come with the Homelink buttons? Homelink requires a UHF module in the bumper, but I bet you could repurpose those buttons to an off the shelf garage opener. There is lots of space above the light panel in the roof.









HomeLink for Garage Door Opener - Retrofit Possible?


Yep, front bumper comes off as stated in the Workshop Manual Electrical System, A005TT01320. Ohhhhh so that's what that funky gap in the reo foam is for!!!! Thought it was a bit of a specific shape to be a random gap.




www.ttforum.co.uk


----------



## AndyRT (Aug 20, 2015)

Added this to my list of intended mods at some point in the future.

Telling how bad the OEM lights are in the TT that I just found out I have these little red 'lights' only after reading this topic.


----------



## andy318is (Apr 26, 2012)

ReTTro fit said:


> Do the same the other side, wire them to the illumination pin


ReTTro, do you have any further info on the illumination pin or is it obvious when the units apart?


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Pins 1 & 5

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

What kind of brightness should I be looking at? I'd like them OEM really, not too bright but just a glow.

Are these appropriate (brightness 12mcd)?

http://www.maplin.co.uk/p/5mm-red-led-ck48c


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

I think the brighter the better as you can't see them, only the glow

The oem ones are pathetic mate, you can't tell there fitted at all

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

OK then, will try those as a benchmark and get brighter if needed 

They are suitable for 12v, which I assume is what is supplied, will check on multimeter otherwise. Does the amp rating (8.5 mA) look OK?


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Did you solder the extra wires to where the existing pins and soldered to the circuit board? It seems like the only way, unless splicing into the wires and adding an extra connector so the unit is still removeable


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

I added ambient lights today, and here are some extra details that would be useful to others.

I used these LEDs 5 x Pre-Wired Red LED 3mm Ultra Bright : 9V ~ 12V : 1st CLASS POST | eBay

I soldered the two LEDs to a short length of wire:










I soldered the other end of the wire to pin 1 (negative/ground) and 5 (positive/illumination) of the main connector:










The LEDs in place with hot glue, and wire cable tied to stop it rattling:










The holes drilled in the cover. From behind it is very easy to align them as there is a plastic outline. I drilled 2mm holes, and used a thin black marker pen inside the holes, as the black plastic is grey inside:



















Also, this thread is quite useful for more info https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 9&t=135286


----------



## miao33 (Oct 3, 2016)

ReTTro fit said:


> Bought the full led style courtesy light which has the red led down lights ( which are CRAP )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great job!!could you please tell us how to connect the red led bulb to the wires pin?(which one actually...)and how to fix the bulb on the plastic frame...


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

miao33 said:


> Great job!!could you please tell us how to connect the red led bulb to the wires pin?(which one actually...)and how to fix the bulb on the plastic frame...


See my post above, I just fixed the images


----------



## miao33 (Oct 3, 2016)

MT-V6 said:


> miao33 said:
> 
> 
> > Great job!!could you please tell us how to connect the red led bulb to the wires pin?(which one actually...)and how to fix the bulb on the plastic frame...
> ...


Thank You very much! All clear now...
Just another question: how easy or not could be find the correct position for diodes? I mean, the risk is to illuminate the back part of the central tunnel and not the ashtray and gear lever...


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

You can see I placed them in the corners of the cutout, which is there the OEM ones would be. You just have to make sure they are fitted straight


----------



## pigio08 (Nov 3, 2020)

MT-V6 said:


> You can see I placed them in the corners of the cutout, which is there the OEM ones would be. You just have to make sure they are fitted straight


3mm led was enough? or maybe are better 5mm?


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

The 3mm are fine for me, can't comment on the 5mm as I haven't tried them. The hole is only small so probably doesn't make much difference really. You wouldn't want them to be too bright though


----------



## armran (Oct 8, 2014)

good morning guys, I have a series qielle and I would like to replace them with a pair that is a little brighter but not too bright; 1) will the originals be 12v? 2) should they be 3mm?


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Originals are SMD I think, not sure on size. Let us know what you find


----------



## ryguy (Sep 21, 2020)

MT-V6 said:


> I added ambient lights today, and here are some extra details that would be useful to others.
> 
> I used these LEDs 5 x Pre-Wired Red LED 3mm Ultra Bright : 9V ~ 12V : 1st CLASS POST | eBay
> 
> ...


Did you add any resistors to these? Think I answered my own question. Even though the eBay vendor you linked to doesn't expressly say there are resistors... there are resistors installed. Are you happy with the light output as you installed it?


----------



## TT'sRevenge (Feb 28, 2021)

The red lights are _supposed_ to be dim. They're designed like that intentionally. They might not seem "cool" today as we see all these cars coming with razzle-dazzle LED interior "mood lighting" like it's a strip club inside, lol, but pretty much all earlier Audis I've been in have these dim "ambient" light red LEDs in them. They are indeed dim and super subtle but they were always meant to be like that. You can certainly mod them to be brighter if you want, but just saying it's not that Audi goofed here, they made them to be like that.


----------



## ryguy (Sep 21, 2020)

TT'sRevenge said:


> The red lights are _supposed_ to be dim.


I had them on my MK4 Jetta with the Passat Mod. I know how bright they _should_ be. I spent the money on the full LED TT MK2 Courtesy Light with the SMD red LEDs and was NOT happy with the output. There was no output unless you were staring into the light. In addition, the white lights were also pretty useless. I know the red light it is supposed to be unobtrusive. But, it also needs to be bright enough to actually see something in the dark if necessary. I was asking for MT-V6's insight on that. I guess it doesn't really matter because now I am soldering. I will provide feedback as soon as I get it all sorted.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

I missed your message but yes they do come pre wired with resistors. As for the values of them I am not sure

They are bright enough to give a subtle glow. I didn't have factory fit ones so I can't compare to those


----------



## ryguy (Sep 21, 2020)

For those in The States, these are the parts I used to get results similar to what Volkswagen Automotive Group has traditionally delivered on NAR vehicles...

*//PARTS*
20pk of 3mm Red LEDs - https://amzn.to/3A1vmiq (Plenty of extras to make local friends with!)
50pk of 3mm LED Holders - https://amzn.to/39LEXiO
T10 W5W Bulbs (Optional) - CLEARANCE HKP™ T10 W5W Osram 3-SMD LED Bulb

*//METHOD*
I followed the same instructions that were provided above. Solder Ground (-) to PIN1 and Illumination (+) to PIN4. I used a little extra heat shrink tubing to bind my wires to the Bluetooth microphone. I wanted to make sure the wires couldn't pull or vibrate. You could also put a few dabs of hot glue on your solder connections to reinforce them. I didn't, but you could. The LED Holders are a tight fit. They are a little too tight, actually. I used a pair of needle nose pliers and a palm sander to take one edge (the leftmost/rightmost edge, when installed) off the holder. I also trimmed a little of the light assembly so that the LED Holder sits flush with the top of the gray plastic. If you don't, the black cover will come into contact with the LED Holder. I thought about permanently melting it into place with one of my crap solder irons (the one I melt plastic and burn wood with), but decided against it for future removal and repair. Instead, I used a couple small dabs of hot glue, both front and back. Ensure you the LED is plumb before hot gluing. Take your time here, this is the step that will decide weather your results are good looking or halfass/shite. Also, ensure you have enough room to reinstall the garage door opener module, if equipped. For best results, drill holes with a 9/64" drill bit. The color of the plastic will show from the bottom, but is easily touched up with a black Sharpie or other permanent marker directly in the hole. There you go! Enjoy!

On a related note, after performing this upgrade, I had a few issues with my ZIZA T10 Canbus Bulbs (https://www.ecstuning.com/b-ziza-pa...o-collar-canbus-priced-each/plt1055050wht~zi/) flickering on fadeout. However, I swapped to some super-inexpensive NON-Canbus bulbs I picked up locally from HID Kit Pros (on Clearance), and all issues were resolved. No bulb errors are logged in the CEM and no ghosting from leftover, residual power. The color temperature is pretty close to the same as my other ZIZA bulbs, which are ~5500K. They are not Lifetime Warranty, like the ECS Bulbs. However, since they are 1/13 the price of ECS' bulbs, I went ahead and bought a couple handfuls of them! ...the bulbs look like they were clearanced because the OEM branding logo for HKP came out garbled on half of the LED bulbs. I don't care - let there be light!


----------

